# Building a Roller and High flyer loft...help?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys, with my remaining at 14, going to make 3 more lofts to serve these purposes:

* A very simple loft with a upside down V shaped roof to serve as a quarantine. 
I plan to build this loft 4 foot wide, 4 foot high, and 4 foot long. How much space do 6 or so birds need anyway  lol.

*Second loft, a bit more complicated will house my rollers. This loft will house the rollers I will fly as a hobby only. They will be good bloodlines that I will acquire from John Wiens if he'll get back to my emails lol. 

http://12voltman.wordpress.com/2007/08/17/a-couple-of-great-loft-designs/

This link shows the type of loft I want to build for the rollers. Exact same size, same everything. Expect, more ventilation.

*Third loft, a bit more complicated than the other two. This loft will house my high flyers. The one shown in these pictures is 10 X 12 but I will be making mine 6 X 7 due to space. Similar design but it will also have more ventilation. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pushmeover/sets/72157606072267958/


What do you guys think about these?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

those are VERY beautiful lofts!!
mine is ghetto fabulous compaired to those


----------

